# Admission Donation?!?



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

*Donations?????*

Hey H.F.,

I'm curious as to what yalls opinions are on haunts "requiring" a donation, or how you feel about admission fees and asking for donations in general? Ive noticed another thread on the topic, I'm just curious whether yall think it's tacky or if there is a wrong or right way to do it.

I mean I know for me, my haunted house: Haunted Acres Manor.. is my passion! And despite the fact that it's "opening time" is limited, i want to share my passion.. with my community, my neighbors and my friends. So to me, it doesn't matter how much the candy is (although I am a bargain hunter), I just want to take something I'm proud of and share, lol.

So please, H.F. share your thoughts!

Have a great week H.F. & remember 152 days!

(This discussion isn't about my own haunt, just a general question)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

They are using the phrasing "donation" so as to avoid the idea of taxes and other such legalities. Most psychics and fortune tellers also use the idea of "donations" instead of fees for the same reason... don't think it REALLY works if the IRS comes after them tho. 

If it's a home haunter, then they are running the risk of being classified as running a home business and subject to city inspections for both building codes and safety. They also will face serious problems with any neighborhood association and their homeowners' insurance could be cancelled if it's found out they are running a haunt on the property - ANY exchange of money for services is considered a business - whether the proceeds are donated or not and homeowners insurance won't cover that type of liability.

As far as what I think about a home haunter charging for their haunt... it's up to them. I know first hand how much money can go into doing up even a simple graveyard, so I don't begrudge them wanting to ask for donations to offset the cost of making all of their props... but I would never do it myself.

I build props and put on a yard display more for me than for anyone else. It's my hobby and I greatly enjoy it, and the ooohs, ahhhs and screams and compliments are just gravy. I'd never charge for the enjoyment I get from it. 

If it's a business with a real commercial location (even if temporary) then I think that the mandatory "admission" is just a silly gimmick to classify themselves as a charity like I mentioned in the first part of my post... and they should have records of where exactly all that "donated" money ends up. If it's in their pocket to defray the costs of the haunt, then they need to state it.

Sure, they should just state they charge an admission price or do like you and say it's free but they would greatly appreciate a donation, but not everyone is completely clear on the concept of charity and admission.

Bottom line is, no one is forcing anyone to go to their haunt or pay their "donation."


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

Frankie-s Girl said:


> They are using the phrasing "donation" so as to avoid the idea of taxes and other such legalities. Most psychics and fortune tellers also use the idea of "donations" instead of fees for the same reason... don't think it REALLY works if the IRS comes after them tho.
> 
> If it's a home haunter, then they are running the risk of being classified as running a home business and subject to city inspections for both building codes and safety. They also will face serious problems with any neighborhood association and their homeowners' insurance could be cancelled if it's found out they are running a haunt on the property - ANY exchange of money for services is considered a business - whether the proceeds are donated or not and homeowners insurance won't cover that type of liability.
> 
> ...


thank you for your input and glad to see a haunter near to me!!!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I personally have never charged or asked for donations, but i have thought about putting out a creepy donation box, just havent yet. I really dont think i would get much in it anyways but if i did i would put it all into making it bigger for the next year.I sure dont think it will hurt anything or be inappropriate to put a donation box up, that way it is totally up to your guests.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

If I were able to go through a good haunt and all they asked for was a "donation" I would be glad to drop some in! I don't think it's inappropriate at all. Some people will take advantage and not donate but hopefully friends and family who know how much time, effort and money it takes will help out. I do a charity haunt every year with all proceeds going to the charity and I always make over $1,000 and I am in a very rural area.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I would recommend contacting you insurance company and see how they feel about the cash transactions.
This is a very gray area and if something did happen, you would want you insurance to cover it. 
You may find that the real place for the donation box would be at the exit of your haunt?


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 23, 2007)

I put out a Donation box for my free haunt but made $80 enough to pay for the pizza I bought for the actors. As for the insurance make sure you have signs posted that people are entering at their own risk, rules, you know stuff like that to cover your butt.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Personally, I do it for the love of it and would never charge an admission. Jeff, (FE) is most correct here, you need to contact your insurance agent to determine how accepting donations would effect your liability. On another forum long ago, a haunter lawyer said that even a donation box just sitting there can be construed as an "implied admission" and can void your homeowners insurance. It's this gray area that keeps me from even considering a charity haunt, or donation box on my personal property.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I also don't believe in a donation box. I build my stuff so I can get good at painting etc, and I wouldn't charge anyone for my passion. Even if I were God with a paint brush. I do how ever believe in having a box setup for Toys for Tots or collecting for Diabetes. But again, would that affect my insurance? Who knows.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i agree. I like the idea of doing a charity donation rather then charging admission. but that's just my opinion


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

If you get a charity box setup with said charities approval, can't you write off your expenses for the haunt?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't ask for donations for my haunt, but if I go through someone else's haunt and I see that they've put a lot of work into their haunt I don't mind putting a couple of bucks in their donation box. I suggest putting the donation box somewhere near the exit if it's a walk through, this way people can exit without leaving a donation if they choose to. You don't want to make them feel obligated to give money, their enjoyment is more important.

I'm not sure about the tax laws where you live, but here in MA I believe if you make less than $600 outside of your normal job you don't have to claim it. Also, consider your home owner's insurance and find out if they will cover you in case someone has an accident.


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

.....thanks for everyone's input. with this particular discussion it's not about my own haunt, just an observation of another haunt (i shall not name) doing this very act.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

This is my 4th year doing a haunt. All the others were strictly donation and we didn't raise anywhere near what I would have liked. I do it because I enjoy it. So there is no break even point for me. I have paid the kids for helping out and donated to causes.
This year I will charge a set fee of $7.00 and donating $3.00 to charity. I will still be paying the helpers, just to make them feel good for helping out. Unless I get VERY HUGE crowds, I don't believe there will be profits. I don't see myself charging more than $10.00, because I don't think the public will pay it.
It's not a business yet for me.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Just make sure you have the right kind of insurance. Thankfully my sister is an insurance agent so I run everything by her before I do it. Charging a fee or admission in a home haunt may require separate insurance. Check with your insurance agent before considering charging a fee or asking for donations. Better to be safe than canceled.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

We ask for (voluntary) non-cash donations for a local animal rescue. Anything from bleach and paper towels to food and old blankets. It doesn't off-set our costs or anything (which would be nice), but it helps me a justify the time and money spent. Plus, we're animal-lovers, so we just like the opportunity to help out.


----------

